# 15 gallon planted celestial pearl danio tank



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well i just about have this tank ready for my celestial pearl dano's. this is going to be their breeding tank so the front part of the tank is going to be mainly xmas moss attached to a needle point matt for them to spawn in..i have some plants in there, but they are cuttings so they are pretty small right now butr you will get the picture..lol..this tank is plumbed into a sump and im using anachris as my filtering medium and it seems to be doing a great job. the display tank is 15 gal and the sump is 30 gal so i have a total water volume going through the display of around 40 gallons. Ok now for some pic's

FTS










Plumbing










Sump










Riccia










Java fern and nana petite










thats it until it grows in some..i am dosing excel, nitrogen, and potassium, as well as trace elements.

Rick


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Interesting Rick. Looks good. Too bad pics aren't larger. Would like to see the plumbing better. I never claim to be an expert at sump operations although I have had a wet/dry filter before and used an overflow box, so not sure if having a sump larger than your tank is the right or safe way to go. Not sure how water flows to the sump, but if it stopped or was impeded in any way I could see it overflowing the tank very easily. Maybe there is more to it than I can see? Is there any type of bio exchange going on in the sump?


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

just the anachris in the sump and it seems to be doing very well..as far as overflowing there is enough space in the sump that if it stops or the power goes out the sump will hold the water from the display..i have tested this and when the water drops 1/2" in the display the siphon stops..this test has been performed seveal times so im really confident in it..with using the anachris as my filter this is my cleanest tank i have.. thanks for your input ben..it is appericiated..

Rick


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I was talking about the display tank overflowing. If the sump capacity is larger than the display and the water flow stops from that display tank, the pump will continue to pump water to the display and overflow it. Like I said, wasn't sure how the water exits the display.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

oh i got you..thats not a problem either..drain is 1-1/2 inch..i have a hard enough time keeping the display tank full with the pump i have on it..also the overflow box helps keep plants out of there and i have a durso drain on the system. and whats nice is i have my excess riccia floating in the overflow box..this tank has been up and running for 6 months without any problems..im pretty confident in it.

Rick


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Tank looks great rick!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

thank summer..when i get the rest of the plants it will look better and when the stem plants in the back grow out also

Rick


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

tank is looking good rick, dont know anything about the sump or anything im lost on it man, but its looks good


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

ok i have some new pics..i didnt size the pics so they should be bigger.





































new plants added
2 baby java fern
4 stem of blyxia japonica

Rick


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Looking Good! 

Maybe some are thinking hob overflow box? The tank is drilled for outflow correct? What could possibly cause an overflow to display? clogged outflow tubes or very long neglected algae growth on the overflow turrets? 

You did mention siphon though. There is no siphon on this setup is there? 

Maybe we need more pictures.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

wow! it is looking REALLY GOOD!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

there is a siphon..the drain is gravity fed..the pipe is behind the half round black overflow in the center of the tank..the tank is drilled for a return and a drain..the pump is in the bottom that pumps water back up to the display..oh and put a new toy on it. i found my old reef keeper set up..there is a function on it that i hooked up to a float in the sump..if the water drops to low in the sump it shuts the pump off..so now i know i wont overflow..lol..hope that answers all your questions

Rick


----------

